# UDS Build(s)...



## evo 9 guy (Oct 14, 2009)

Alright, so I am in the process now of getting the "liner/paint" out of a drum that help apple juice in its previous life. I made a fire in the drum on Monday night; however, it was not large enough to do the trick. I am aware that it has to be a large, hot fire, but I am smack dab in the middle of a suburb community in Orange County and seeing as the Fire Department is only a mile away, I have a feeling that I will have them there in about ten minutes (great in case of emergency, but for this application...not so much). I know I can sand it down, but oh man that would take forever. So really my question is what do you guys think would be the next best thing to clean the drum up with? I am builing three UDSs in the long run but only one at a time. One of them is a X-mas gift for my Gf's dad in return of buying my El Cheapo Harbor Freight smoker. Any help, input, or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rickw (Oct 14, 2009)

How about burning it off with a weedburner.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 14, 2009)

Hmmm....I dont have one, but maybe I can pick one up. I will look into the prices now. Thank you.


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Well you could try loading it in the car and going out into the sticks and lighting it up, away from everyone. Sanding would take you forever. There is an item you may want to check out out. It an automotive paint remover. Mayhyde makes it, sold at most auto parts stores. Simply spray it on and within minutes the paint will bubble up and can  EASILY be scraped away. Grafitti remover in the spray can also works. It will dissolve paint and plastics. Only do a little at a time as you will have to get in the drum somewhat to remove the bubbled paint and do not want to breath that stuff in. Also, do no get it on your skin. If you do that, then I would say burning what ever is left at your house would be no problem. Just a thought.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 14, 2009)

That would most likely work best. Thanks for the info!


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 14, 2009)

If I were to say...stay up all night and do it when nobody knows about it. How much wood/fuel is recommended to completly burn the drum out? Thank you again for all of the help.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 14, 2009)

can someone tell me what a weedburner is?


----------



## rickw (Oct 14, 2009)

Weedburner


----------



## meat hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

There are two types of weed burners. The first one here is pretty popular, but I dont think they will do much good in burning out a barrel.



The second one here is what we are talking about. Hook up to a bbq propane tank. Used to burn weeds, thaw frozen pipes. Anywhere you need a quick, intense flame.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 14, 2009)

cool lol i like the first option


----------



## rw willy (Oct 15, 2009)

Make sure you have the holes in the bottom FIRST, then burn.  A couple of pallets otta do it.  If you burn HOT there will be no smoke and NOone knows.


----------



## ronp (Oct 15, 2009)

Call the fire dept maybe they will voulnteer to do it. Then you can bribe them with a payback.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 15, 2009)

What they said, check the local rental store, maybe they rent the weedburners....they do here in Montana!
Two pallets should do it also, cut them in 3' sections and go to town, have a hose handy. You could plan a camping trip, and make some smores!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 15, 2009)

always thinkin on yer feet.....best idea so far.


----------



## rickw (Oct 15, 2009)

One mistake I made when doing a burn out was, I also burnt the drum lid. That made the lid warp some. If you're gonna use the lid just sand it down and take the gasket off and you'll be good.


----------



## ddave (Oct 15, 2009)

Well . . . with all do respect, a couple of pallets won't even make a dent in the red liner.  I speak from experience.  That red liner is tough stuff.

And, if you burn hot there will be no smoke so no one will know???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What about the big orange flames shooting out of the top of the barrel??

I started with a drum that held apple juice in it's former life.  And that yellow drum you see in my avatar ain't it.  I ended up getting a different drum.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I were you, I'd try the weed burner or if you know someone who lives out of town, take it to their place and do a BIG ^%$^ burn.  Or maybe see if you can find someone to sandblast it for you.

Or find another drum although I know that's not always easy.

Dave


----------



## zjaybird (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with Dave, I bought a drum that had orange juice...the liner is a special enamel coating. One pallet was not enough to do mine, and you could smell it burning. Tried doing mine at 3 am. Put it out with water...smell was getting bad. Since I started building mine, a coworker got the bug and found a good clean drum at a local feed store for $10. I bought mine for $20. So guess who got the better deal.

Good luck.....
Hope to have my uds ready for testing this weekend and like Dave.....the drum with the liner is crushed and recycled.....the one I am completing didn't have a liner....


----------



## travcoman45 (Oct 16, 2009)

Weed burner, Harbour Frieght sells one fer bout 30 bucks I think, a turbo model.  It will get hot enough to remove the liner.

I use a 5 million btu one, burnerd er good once an gave er the wire wheel in the angle grinder.  Gave er another burn, wire wheel again an then another reheat then power washed it.  It got nearly all the liner out, what's left ain't never bothered a thing an is now covered by the seasonin.

Weed burners er great fer lots a things, like lighten charcoal, burnin weeds, lighten the wood stove an stuff like that.  If ya buy one you'll wonder how ya ever got along without one.

I burned mine out then did all the layout an drillen.  Painted it with the primer coat so the layout lines was easier ta see.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for all of the ideas guys. I ended up getting a Weed Burner from Harbor Freight for 25 bucks on sale. Took some time to get everything but its good now. I think I might have to return my propane tank though. I can see myself wanting to "Play" too much. Hoping to have the unit done this weekend. Just have to weld the intake holes in place and then weld some expanded steel together for the fire basket, season and smoke. 

David


----------



## muffdogg (Oct 23, 2009)

Pretty shocked it takes that much work to get the liner off. I just found lined olive oil drums for free, so i picked up four of them. I though the wire wheel alone would take it off in a jiff. Looks like i got some work ahead of me.


----------



## jerrykr (Oct 23, 2009)

I built my removable lid UDS upside down which makes the drum open on both ends.  Not having a bottom in it makes it MUCH easier to burn the liner off with the weed burner, and do the final sanding, brushing to clean it up.

Pictures and how I built mine here:

www.uglydrumsmoker.blogspot.com

Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## rodc (Oct 24, 2009)

That is a nice tricked out smoker you've built Jerry, and a well explained build blog as well.

I've bookmarked that for reference when I build my own.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 26, 2009)

hes not kidding i had two very hot fires in mine, barrel was glowing red and the red liner was still there so i bought grinder and abrasive discs and the real firm type wire wheels and got it of, what a pain it was.


----------



## meateater (Oct 26, 2009)

Glad I read this, I'll be looking for a clean one.


----------



## ddave (Oct 27, 2009)

You will be MUCH happier that way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 27, 2009)

yes i would pay more for one with no liner next time, but heck now i have a grinder i have been wanting.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 30, 2009)

So I got the smoker done and have cooked on it two times now. WOW...what a difference it makes. I feel like I am doing something wrong with the minimal effort to keep the heat in a set temp range. With my little cheapo verticle water smoker I was hovering over it trying to get the set temp for more than 15 minutes. Now I actually have to do yard work to pass the time while the drum is cooking.


----------



## meateater (Nov 5, 2009)

I just bought a new barrel. More than I wanted to shell out but I don't have all the headache, just spray and burn!


----------



## billbo (Nov 5, 2009)

Now your talking!


----------

